# Help Uninstalling Vibe



## Cblox (Jul 17, 2011)

So I recently installed ViBe, but it wasn't to my tests, so I uninstalled it. Turns out, it has left some residual settings/crap in my phone somewhere and all notification vibrations are disabled entirely. Wondering if anybody can help me out with this?


----------



## pabenjam23 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi,

I am one of the developers of ViBe and although know it is not pretty, we found a short term work around until we push out our update to the app market.

Workaround: Download handcent- market.android.com/details?id=com.handcent.nextsms open it and then close it. It should solve the problem. You can delete that app after opening it if you choose to do so.

We are not affiliated with handcent, but know that they are turning on the sms vibration setting in the phone; hence, a fix for the problem.

We are really sorry for the inconvenience.

If you have any questions/concerns, feel free to reach out to us: [email protected]

Regards,
Paul


----------



## Cblox (Jul 17, 2011)

Paul,

Saw your update in the market today. I appreciate the quick response, and the quite obviously stellar customer support. I believe that your app is extremely useful, but the lack of user-defined vibrations was a deal breaker for me. If that, plus the few bug fixes, get added, I'm sure to become a full-time user. I'll be changing my review tomorrow to reflect this.

Again, thank you for the response, and keep up the good work.


----------



## pabenjam23 (Nov 15, 2011)

We updated the market with a new version of the app that addresses the system issue you noticed. A user can just turn vibe 'off' to restore the system settings. Just make sure not to uninstall with ViBe turned on. If you do, download the app again, turn vibe off and uninstall (We really want to keep our users, but want to respect them and their phone settings).

As for custom created vibrations, we are working on another update that will allow a user to create and save their own, please be patient as we are a 'garage team'







.

-Paul


----------

